# New old door



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been renovating this almost 100yr old house for about 10 years now. Here is an "old' door I have made to match some of the others, it just needs paint now:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Mike. What method did you use to make the long tenons?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job of replicating that old door


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice job done with common bits. Ingenious use of bits to get what you needed. So I was looking at it... I was trying to break down the profiles and construction. (You didn't use a door bit set.)

5 panel door. Mostly T&G, with tenons on the top and bottom rails. All stiles and rails were pine? With mdf or mdo panels? Then after clamping them in place you gave the insides a roman ogee profile (w/ bearing)? 

Like I said- For the materials and profiles you used, you came up with a fine looking low-cost period reproduction. Any other way you did that and it would have cost a lot more to do. Good job.

What thickness where the panels and what did you use to create the T&G profiles?


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I can be very unconvential when needed. The frame was made from some old 2X material that was laying around my property for years. Planed down to about 1 1/4", cleaned up very nice and has some checks and knots. Perfect for my intentions. The tennons and dados were cut on the table saw. Used a mortise attachment on the drill press for the deep ones for the top and bottom rails to go into. For the ogee profile I cut strips of mdf the same size as the panels to go inside the dados and fit the door together with clamps then ran a door set bit with bearing around the inside perimiter (climb cutting to prevent tear out) on each side.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Like I said a good job. Usually a door bit set used for a 5 period panel door consists of a stile bit and a rail bit, where it you where wanting an ogee profile, it would be included in mirror to each other. You created that without and I applaud that. "Other" techniques (such as yours and others) were also done often in the construction of various period doors. I've seen those other techniques in many period doors I've come across. They weren't all done the same way.

Not a criticism at all, but if you wanted to take that further into period looking finished millworks... Just a few tips on various of the other techniques that were done on a budget...
- Put a stop block into the corners when you are doing the profile. I see a lot of those 5 panel doors where either ogee or chamfer profiles were used and they stopped the profiles an inch from the inside corners.
- Another technique I've seen taken from where you left off it to continue the profiles with a chisel to bring each to a sharp 45 degree corner transition.
- Another completely different technique was to inset the inside edges and panels with an architectural moulding, with mitered corners. I see a lot of these, where the tooling was common, but the door was dressed up with period mouldings.

-- Other's I've seen that were left rustic, just left as simple T&G with through M&T'ed stiles and rails. No other profiles or mouldings.
-- Using raised panels as panels. But using MDF panels is a plus because you can fit them snug and not have to worry about expansion/contraction like you do have to with other wooden panels.
-- More costly, but using door S&T bit sets.

I like what you did. What you did looks good left as is. I have pulled doors that looked just like those. Those added ideas of mine are just FYI ideas added for others looking to do their own DIY 5 panel doors on a budget. A 5-panel door was a commonly used interior door pattern.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Michael.


----------



## stifler (Feb 23, 2016)

industrialguttersma said:


> What were the techniques you had? And, do you have a video on it while you were working on the door?
> 
> Regards,
> George


Well, It will be very good to watch the video if there's any. :smile:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

good job!!!


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks so perfect....


----------

